# Traffic Film Remover (TFR) - Good for washing car?



## astrobhoy

Hi all

just wondered if any of you use this stuff, and if there is any particular brand or strength that is best to look out for, as i know you get the industrial strength stuff for cleaning trucks!

Have seen quite a lot of it sold on ebay too.


----------



## The Doctor

Traffic Film Removers are designed as a deep cleaning product. A lot of people on here will refer to TFR as degreaser but in general they are both the same type of product.

I personally only use TFR if im doing a deep cleanse of the car and im going to rewax afterwards. TFR is designed to remove grease,oil,road film etc. so its going to attack any wax thats on the car and try removing that as well. A lot depends on the product used,the wax thats on the car and the strength of the TFR dilution. 

Personally i only ever use a non caustic TFR but some TFR's contain very low amounts of caustic and a wash every now and then wont do any real harm if the product is diluted properly. 

If your looking for the kindest possible TFR have a look on the label and see if there are any health and safety warnings. Anything labelled as Corrosive is likely to have more than 2% caustic content(if i remember rightly).Usually a low caustic product (less than 2%) will be labelled as an Irritant. The TFR that i use is not classified as hazardous and as such does not contain any warning signs on the label. Just for your info the TFR i use is called Hazsafe but there are lots of different ones available.

One last thing,dont use any TFR on unlaquered paintwork as it can dull them off within seconds.


----------



## Guest

Go look at vauxhalls/Audi's (or any car with chrome tbh) and you will more than likely find some damage from TFR applied at too high a ratio by dealer/£5 wash.

The give away is damage that looks like "fish scales"

You can use TFR at a weak solution to clean up the sills, bumpers, grill etc

I like AG Powermax3 at correct dilution, thru a hand pump sprayer.


----------



## astrobhoy

thanks guys - i suspected that it might be a bit harsh on the bodywork using it regularly. I'll see if i can find a weaker solution of it to use sparingly. 

thanks


----------



## Guest

Dilute as per company recommend.


----------



## gug54321

wht about colli 876 its supposed to be "detergent proof" what will it stand up to if not tfr


----------



## The Doctor

gug54321 said:


> wht about colli 876 its supposed to be "detergent proof" what will it stand up to if not tfr


It all depends on the TFR used and the dilution.


----------



## 1Valet PRO

TFR stands for traffic film remover. As such snow foam and tfr do the same job.

the way tfr's are designed can be differant though.

the two main types are caustic base and non caustice based. Caustic TFR are a no no if your going to use them as a regular cleaner on the same cars. Caustic tfr are cheap and very effective.

Non caustic TFR. the main design is with a chamical called metasilicate which does a similar job to caustic tfr's but it is not corrosive. However this product can still dull paint work if abused. There are some forumaler of metasilicate tfr the can be used as a regular TFR and some that are not. It is best to speak with your rep to find out which products are designed to clean cars on a regular basis. There are non caustic TFR that don't contain metasilicate and these are the best TFR to be used on a regular bases.


----------

